# Grey



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What colors and modifiers do you mix to get "all grey"?

I'm thinking of a reduced blue (pattern) spread, eh?
Or, dilute blue (pattern) spread?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Well depends entirely on what you mean by grey. there was an extensive post on lavander recently (bit of an argument in there but all sorted out and still filled with useful information! So just bypass any snarky posts lol)

I'll try link it here


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/whats-the-combination-on-getting-a-silver-fantail-71878.html

the discussion turns to lemons towards the end but starts out talking about lavanders


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

aside from lavander there is also what people call a dun spread

which is dilute on black spread - this is a lot darker than lavander

reduced I don't know much about

there is also barless that may look solid grey


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Dun looks brown, not grey, Barless would not be solid grey, it would have grey wings, blue tail bar and blue head and neck, I would use milky - blue - spread.

Reduced spread will be a greyish colour all over but will show a lot of lacing if T pattern is the base pattern.


----------

